# I think my very first lambs will be here soon! update....lamb is here!



## carolinagirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Anabelle is a Barbados Blackbelly Ewe, 18 months old.  I had the breeder put her in with a ram for around 6 weeks prior to picking her up.  Based on the dates she was with the ram, her due date was anywhere between 9/15 and 11/23.  Blackbellies are not known for getting a large udder, but she has one.  I can see it when she lays down.  and when she came into the paddock today, she looks like she has dropped.  There are hollows below her hips which were not there yesterday.  Is today the day?? She has been moved to a lambing pen with two blackbelly lambs so she won't be so lonely.  I am so excited!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay! Lambies!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 9, 2011)

Babies coming!  Can't wait!  Hope all goes well!  Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 9, 2011)

well, she ate her dinner tonight so I guess she isn't going to lamb today.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 9, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> well, she ate her dinner tonight so I guess she isn't going to lamb today.


I had a ewe that bullied her way to the feed bunk and competed with the other ewes to get her full share of feed. She licked the trough clean while the other ewes went out to graze. She, after she was done, pawed around in the barn and within 20 minutes delivered twins. Some ewes are just so obsessed with feed!


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 10, 2011)

really?  Well.....maybe I better grab a flash light and go out there and check her this morning!  I do hope I find a couple of pretty little lambies!


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Annabelle's little lamb has arrived!  She is doing great as a first-time mother.  It's a boy!












a few of my ewe lambs


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats!  Handsome little fellar.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

So glad to see Mom and Baby Boy up and about.  They are really neat looking sheep.  Love the coloring.  

Congratulation on the New Addition.


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 11, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Annabelle's little lamb has arrived!  She is doing great as a first-time mother.  It's a boy!
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h331/bearcreek58/sheep/IMG_1924Medium.jpg
> 
> ...


The baby is adorable! Now I want a blackbelly! They have such sweet faces.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Oct 11, 2011)

Adorable little lamb!!!  Good for you! (and the ewe!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  Very cute  And my ewes also do NOT go off feed before they lamb...LOL...they will eat right up to contractions...they didn't read the books about going off by themselves or going off feed <laughing>...we have a very small flock and they start to loudly call us when labour begins and then calm down and get to work once we have our chairs out there (and birthing kit) and are in the lambing pen with them.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I really like this little baby.  He's cute as he can be and very playful.  He will be retained for breeding.  He is unrelated to any of my ewes, except for his mother.  I was hoping she'd have a ram.  He has a small white spot on his head, which is acceptable for this breed, although not preferred.  But given the rarity of this breed and the difficulty I'd have trying to purchase a replacement ram, I'll use him anyway next year to breed the lambs that result from my December breeding.


----------

